# Air cooled reflector



## tanksta (Apr 29, 2007)

Would it be bad to have my air cooled lamp have one hole open and the other hooked up to an exhaust fan.  Would this work or ruin the lamp your thoughts please?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think it would hurt your reflector.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 29, 2007)

It wouldn't hurt the reflector at all...but all that hot air would be blowing right into the grow room raising your temps up.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Apr 29, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> It wouldn't hurt the reflector at all...but all that hot air would be blowing right into the grow room raising your temps up.


 
no, I think Laser thinking you blowing... if you using the one fan hooked up as exhaust it pulls the hot air out.  I have mine set up with one exhaust and it does fine. I also have oscillating fan in grow area.


----------



## Fretless (May 1, 2007)

Yes, that's how I have it hooked up too.  The side with the mogul socket is open and it has the suction power of a vacuum cleaner on it.


----------

